
Human Brain Organoids Thrive in Mouse Brains - marojejian
https://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/52291/title/Human-Brain-Organoids-Thrive-in-Mouse-Brains/
======
marojejian
Nature Paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/nbt.4127](https://www.nature.com/articles/nbt.4127)

------
marojejian
This is super interesting. And, even as someone who studied neurobiology,
kinda creepy.

